# tune prince and princess hubs



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

does anyone know where i can buy tune prince and princess hub online from other than starbike, ebay

thanxs


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

www.poshbikes.com/product.php?id=16

fairwheelbikes.com/hubs-c-16.html


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.jpracingbike1.com/ ...seem to have the best prices that i'm aware of

e-mail Phillipe : [email protected]

you could also try http://www.dulight.fr very friendly & helpful and pack international shipped parcels extremely well

good luck


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

How is the prince/princess hubs reliability? 
I read that they replaced the carbon axle for an aluminium one. what about the rear engagement? 
With this changes what is the real weight now?


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

i still havent recieved them
tune was out of stock and then they were delayed because of the volcano 
i should have them in the next two weeks hopefully


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Cool. Post up some pictures when you receive the hubs.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

You could also try r2-bike.de from Germany. Email, Robert (Awesome bloke). They also do excellent wheelsets. Price is cheaper if you are outside the EU. He also got someone from AX-Lightness to build my wheels

I got my Tune Prince and Tune Cannonball SL from him. Been using these hubs for about a month now, (Sapim CX Ray Aerospokes amd ZTR Crest Rims-Not the lightest rims but strong for me) Very happy so far with the wheelset :thumbsup:





















sergio_pt said:


> I read that they replaced the carbon axle for an aluminium one


I did replace some of Prince Hub for ceramic bearings and notice that (I think) the axle is still Carbon, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

im building mine into Edge composite tubular rims with dt areo lite spokes, tufo prima plus tyres and scrub rotors 140/160mm
should be around 1080grams without rotors and tyres
the rims are under claimed wieght 247 and 256 grams, claimed weight is 260grams
tyres just over 452 and 458 grams not the 430grams claimed


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

djphill said:


> im building mine into Edge composite tubular rims with dt areo lite spokes, tufo prima plus tyres and scrub rotors 140/160mm
> should be around 1080grams without rotors and tyres
> the rims are under claimed wieght 247 and 256 grams, claimed weight is 260grams
> tyres just over 452 and 458 grams not the 430grams claimed


Any weight limit on the Edge composite tubular rims?


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

XgreygOOse said:


> Any weight limit on the Edge composite tubular rims?


just had a quick look on there website and the only thing i could finr regarding a weight limit was to spoke count


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> Cool. Post up some pictures when you receive the hubs.


just got these in the mail  



















it think the axel is still carbon the manual that came with the hubs, states that it is carbon


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks good.
I got my wheelset from r2bike.de a couple days ago with tune princess front and AC rear. 
I think the axle is aluminium in the princess hub... I have to disassemble it tomorrow to check out.


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> Looks good.
> I think the axle is aluminium in the princess hub... I have to disassemble it tomorrow to check out.


i think its only the prince hub with the carbon axel


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nice weights djphill, keep us updated on the build

i've a silver princess on order, 'cos its not the fastest colour (red) i'll have to wait about a 5 weeks :cryin:

does anyone know what size bearings for the 2010 princess ...is it 6802?


----------



## carlitos el mago (Oct 6, 2009)

Try here
http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c430_BTT-disco.html/filter_id/4/limit/10/page/2

Great guys, I recomend them.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't people learn anything from threads like this one?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=561606

It amazes me that some people keep buying Tune hubs after seeing so many of them broken into pieces.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> Don't people learn anything from threads like this one?
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=561606
> 
> It amazes me that some people keep buying Tune hubs after seeing so many of them broken into pieces.


Dito


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

sfer1 said:


> Don't people learn anything from threads like this one?
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=561606
> 
> It amazes me that some people keep buying Tune hubs after seeing so many of them broken into pieces.


okay, please show carnage photos of a wrecked tune front hub

i always look both ways before crossing the road & have a tuned DT 240 for rear hub on my current build :thumbsup:

.................

thanks for the link carlitos el mago (great name), yes very nice peeps - but long wait for silver wherever you shop (except perhaps r2 bike)


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> okay, please show carnage photos of a wrecked tune front hub


correct - most problems are around the rear hubs.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

It was based on that thread opinions and photos that I only bought the tune princess for front and not the prince. I would have gotten the prince/princess combo... maybe later on I'll buy the prince dezibel depending on how it performs and depending on price. 
The American classic rear hub is nice and light. It has very smooth and silent operation too.
I didn't ride the wheels yet, I'm still waiting for the frame!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

sergio pt please post some pics of your wheels

...do you know what bearings your princess hub uses?

why no frame? after the best hardtail superthread - i'd thought it was a done deal


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

OK I'll post some pictures tomorrow. 
I've been looking at the princess hub moments ago when I got home trying to figure how to disassemble it... I don't see any hex pattern inside, guess I just need to pull the caps out?
From the tune website, princess uses 61803 bearings.

culturesponge about the frame, the deal is done  I just hope to receive the frame soon! Been waiting for 4 or 5 months...:madman: Soon I'll let you guys know which frame is best. (at least to me)


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

great thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

WARNING heavy pictures coming 













































































































more pictures here: https://picasaweb.google.com/112028925555612460061/ZTRAlpineWheelset


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Nice wheels ! Spokes are cx-rays ? what do they weight ?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

yes the are sapin CX-ray. 32 spokes should weight about 139g


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

small video of the AC hub


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

BTW if anyone needs a schwalbe racing ralph from this wheelset I have it here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260603416026
new


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

very nice sergio_pt (great photography too)

the cnc work on the your Princess is simply amazing, mine will be worth the wait

why red/black? 

i'm about to dissmantle & tune a DT 240 rear hub & then have it match the silver Princess, the rims will be the same colour too:thumbsup:


...my 2 RR EVO snakeskins were both overweight by about 20g, great tires though


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Sergio, after all the pictures you posted, there is not a single one showing the weight, shame on you 
Show them on a scale.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks.
I wanted both hubs in red, but the rear prince has a self destruct mode which I don't like, and it's also very expensive.
American classic is to release red anodized version of the hubs but they'll only be available next year they say. So I got the black AC for now.
Later on I have the opportunity to do an upgrade to the rear wheel and change the hub to red. In that time I can choose between the AC red or tune dezibel (should come out pretty expensive this one) lighter and let's wait to hear about reliability...

doccoraje you're right, I'll take more pictures on a scale.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

culturesponge said:


> I'm about to dissmantle & tune a DT 240 rear hub & then have it match the silver Princess, the rims will be the same colour too:thumbsup:


So you are polishing a DT 240s hub? Any other mods?

Which polished Notubes rim is it? Alpine?

This is interesting, I can't wait to see pictures of this. :thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks

this wheelset project has changed alot since december, really gone off the idea of exposed alloy for mtb & instead will try to build a more durable wheelset (if that's possible with MMX rims)

originally it was going to be 2010 red Pincess/Kong Superscharf + Podium MMX + CX-Rays + Skyline skewers (for the mrs) 

bought the rims + skewers (from dulite.fr)

then it was going to be tuned raw metal 2010 DT 240 hubs + nakey raw metal Podium MMX 

bought the 240 rear hub + CX-Rays spokes + Polyax nips (from starbikes)

now its getting closer (just waiting for the front hub from jpracingbike) its going to be...

rear: 2010 DT 240 mildy tuned in workshop (not dremel!) + zero hybrid ceramic bearings + 190 freehub + 36 step ratchet & then colour matched to the front hub
front: silver 2010 Princess untouched apart from zero hybrid ceramic bearings
rims: MMX stripped then colour matched to the hub

best


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

@ culturesponge, what's the reason for the 190 freehub ?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

that's an easy one to answer!

1st to save weight on the dt 240 rear hub
2nd to act a working spare incase a 190 freehub on another wheelset goes kaput + making the most of the dollar vs. euro :thumbsup:


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Although it's not the exact department, free hub should be similar:

Tune kong,


----------



## ilovecharlie (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm starting to worry a little. i bought a wheelset, ZTR alpine, cx ray, tune cannonball/prince, from R2-bike (great guy/service) which i've been riding for about 2 weeks now and am deeply in love with, but..

the first thing the mechanic at my LBS said when he saw the prince was, "ooh i wouldn't buy that one." he then went on to talk about the hub as if i hadn't bought it yet and still had a choice.. he also said it would make may already 'flexy' scalpel's rear end more 'flexy'

i now read about the secret self destruct mode..

i weigh 90 kgs, am i sitting on a time-bomb... and what do i need to do to extend the fuse..

(time bombs don't have fuses)

-edit for typo-


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I had one good and one bad old AmClassic rear hubs. My new generation ones have been trouble free. I think they are the best weight/price/durability balance.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

ilovecharlie said:


> I'm starting to worry a little. i bought a wheelset, ZTR alpine, cx ray, tune cannonball/prince, from R2-bike (great guy/service) which i've been riding for about 2 weeks now and am deeply in love with, but..
> 
> the first thing the mechanic at my LBS said when he saw the prince was, "ooh i wouldn't buy that one." he then went on to talk about the hub as if i hadn't bought it yet and still had a choice.. he also said it would make may already 'flexy' scalpel's rear end more 'flexy'
> 
> ...


You can try to get a titanium hub body and an aluminium axle. but then the price and weight goes high


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

And maintain the freewheel very well so the pawles don't wear out the alloy freehub body.


----------



## ilovecharlie (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks guys! i kinda expected the AL hub body to not go the distance, so i plan to "upgrade" to the heavier Ti on when that day comes. i hadn't considered changing out the axle, would anybody do this themselves? i'll keep you posted on any issues..


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

got my wheels

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6904695#poststop


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*2010 Tune Princess silver*

my wheelsets front hubs finally here, its not as light as a red one - oh well!

will be taking a 2010 DT 240s hub shell over to the workshop this weekend and try to machine that to match (abit)

best


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Why the strip of carbon on the flanges?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

sergio_pt said:


> WARNING heavy pictures coming


One of your Sapim CX-Ray spokes is badly twisted (NoTubes.com sticker).


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> Why the strip of carbon on the flanges?


they to improve hub rigidity without adding weight


----------



## skyfire1202 (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry to resurrect this thread, but can anyone tell me how to replace the beaings on Tune hubs (Princess Skyline and Dezibel)? I want to replace the bearings with ceramic hybrid ones.


----------



## skyfire1202 (Jan 21, 2008)

Do I just pull out the ends?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

should be the same as a Tune King hub

http://www.starbike.com/images/tune/PDF/king_king_mk_en.pdf

remove end caps, remove axle, use a jawed bearing puller (slide hammer) to remove, then press new ones in.


----------



## skyfire1202 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you very much! I managed to pull out only one end cups, the drive side of the rear hub. Are these press-fit? Do I need special tools? I can't seem to pull out the remaining end cups by hand.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

skyfire1202 said:


> Thank you very much! I managed to pull out only one end cups, the drive side of the rear hub. Are these press-fit? Do I need special tools? I can't seem to pull out the remaining end cups by hand.


I have the new Prince/Princess hubs. Have both 9 QR & 15mm TA for the front hub.To change the axle on the front hub the instructions Cheers provided are correct.For the rear they don't recommend disassembly without the special tools.I got this info from fairwheelbikes where I bought the hubs.


----------



## skyfire1202 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmmm... too bad. I was planning on reducing the weight further by replacing the bearings.


----------

